# Ex company just called - don't cash cheque



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,

My old company didn't pay me for 3 months, in the end we settled on 4 PDC's to be cashed on 15th of each month, well the finance guy has just called me to say don't cash the cheques as we don't have the money in place. 

What are my options?

Cash the cheques and hope he's bluffing... what if it bounces where does that leave me?

Any advice...

thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

zak875 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My old company didn't pay me for 3 months, in the end we settled on 4 PDC's to be cashed on 15th of each month, well the finance guy has just called me to say don't cash the cheques as we don't have the money in place.
> 
> ...


Is this the first check? How much are they for? Depending on how much and who signed them will dictate the advice. The Finance guy could be bluffing....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you cash the cheque and it bounces, then it's presented back to you by the bank as a bounced cheque and ends there. It's then up to you if want to open a case with the police, which you will physically have to do yourself.

You'll need to make a moral judgement based on the reasons why you hadn't been paid for 3 months and why the finance guy is calling you?

If this is a company facing financial difficulties and genuine enough perhaps cash the cheque and if it bounces perhaps think about leaving it there. After all they can't pay you with money that doesn't exist.

If you feel you are being ripped off, cash the cheque and if it bounces raise a case with the police. Note that raising a case involves the usual Dubai sitting around for hours, waiting on your ticket coming up and it doesn't automatically mean you'll get your payment.

All it does is flag up the personal details, usually the passport, of the guarantor of the cheque and prevents them from traveling. 

If it's the finance guy, it may well be him personally liable rather than the company owner, which has imprisoned a few people here in Dubai and may be the reason behind his call.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Btw, if you have 4 cheques, you'll need to cash them separately and raise 4 different cases.

My own advice regarding making a case - get up early and take a good book.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

It's the 2nd cheque, first one went through no problems. 

It's the company owner who signed the cheque - just under 25k

A friend of mine who done some recruiting for them had the same situation they told him not to but he did anyway and it went through - hence my reasons for thinking he's bluffing but they are experiencing difficulty too so im unsure.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If they've got genuine cash flow issues and they're a genuine enough company, perhaps re-negotiate the cheques, smaller amounts over a longer period. Obviously hold onto your existing cheques, as that's your only insurance.

If you feel you don't really don't owe them anything or they maybe having you on, present the cheque to the bank and make a judgement call if/when it bounces.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Negotiation is usually the best but, people lie (or in this case are probably told what to say).

On a slightly different point, if a cheque bounces, can you re-submit it?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Seems like you're entitled to the money, maybe should try to cash the cheque as if it cleared then they really are taking the piss - if it bounces back to you then spend a bit more time deciding how to approach it


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ask him to bring cash around today and if he doesnt do it, then take it to the bank and cash it.

If anyone learns anything in Dubai is that the other guy will rip you off if given half a chance and morals doesnt play any part in business here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Ask him to bring cash around today and if he doesnt do it, then take it to the bank and cash it.
> 
> If anyone learns anything in Dubai is that the other guy will rip you off if given half a chance and morals doesnt play any part in business here.


You do have a very valid point.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going to cash it. 

I was never paid on time in 8 months then towards the end didn't get paid at all, I still turned up to work everyday so I owe them nothing. 

Not my problem they have cash flow problems they should have emergency funds for when these situations occur.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> If anyone learns anything in Dubai is that the other guy will rip you off if given half a chance and morals doesnt play any part in business here.


While I don't disagree with you, only the OP can make a judgement call regarding the financial stability of his old employer. One thing Dubai has taught me, is that tact proves more fruitful to achieving the desired result than outright aggression.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> On a slightly different point, if a cheque bounces, can you re-submit it?


Yes, you can re-submit the check straight away after picking it up from the branch it was banked in, not an issue at all*


*From my own experience with an ex-employer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I would be trying to cash it - only problem is if this one clears - you still have two more after this one!
They could be asking you to hold back - so that they can clear a cheque for someone else or a supplier.
If they go properly bust - then you aren't going to get anything - so my view would be to get something whilst they are still trading.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, I would be trying to cash it - only problem is if this one clears - you still have two more after this one! They could be asking you to hold back - so that they can clear a cheque for someone else or a supplier. If they go properly bust - then you aren't going to get anything - so my view would be to get something whilst they are still trading. Cheers Steve


I was thinking the same thing. You might get this one, but what happens for the two subsequent cheques. Why not negotiate and suggest another date to put the cheque through, say in a week or so? But make sure they know that's the one and only extension.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd cash all 3 of them tomorrow and to be honest I would have cashed the whole lot in one go the minute I got them.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> I'd cash all 3 of them tomorrow and to be honest I would have cashed the whole lot in one go the minute I got them.


Hi,
The OP said they had received 4 post dated cheques - you can only cash these once they get to the relevant date.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The OP said they had received 4 post dated cheques - you can only cash these once they get to the relevant date.
> Cheers
> Steve


Oh yeah silly me, I didn't see that bit.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I think that cashing the check is a good idea. From what the OP described this is a failing company and a failing company will most likely have less in the bank next month then this month. You will probably get this months and if you wait you may get nothing if they go under. 

If you owed the company money would they cash your check ? I bet they would. No ethical issue here .


----------

